# What to get??



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

This will be my first exotic animal one of many i hope as i do love animals and want to become a zoo keeper in hopefully a year or two starting a course this september. These are my requriments - noctural as i work during the day - mainly veg or meat diet as i dont like feeding other live animals to animals. - likes alot of human interaction and attention - and doesnt need a really big indoor enclosure as i did want a kinkajou orginally but i have been told they require a 10 feet indoor enclosure and i jst dont have that amount of space all ideas are welcomed thanks everyone.

Mel


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

First thing that popped into my head is a skunk.

they require a fair amount of space but that can be indoor space as opposed to a purpose built enclosure.

They do like a fair amount of human interaction but this is really down to the individual character of the skunk I guess - some are more so than others.

they eat a mainly veg diet with dairy and protein added in the form of cottage cheese, yoghurt, tuna, egg or roast chicken.

May be worth speaking to Rory and Nerys to see what would best suit what you are looking for etc


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

sugar glider?


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

they are great ideas guys thanks but i was looking for something sort of in the middle in regard to size you know as small as a sugar gilder but not as big as a skunk because skunks do get consideraly large i was looking for something around the size of a cat


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Skunks don't grow that big to be honest - maybe the size of a decent tom cat I would say just they have wider hips hehe (tell htat to Nerys' Teyah to stop her getting a complex )

I am unsure of other species that would suit oyur size requirements in themselves but not need intricate enclosures for outdoors.

I would definitely PM Nerys or Rory and see what they could recommend for the size oyu have etc.


----------



## alfiealbino (Nov 25, 2007)

Anything the size of a cat is going to require a fairly large enclosure, i would reccomend sugar gliders but make sure you can spare atleast an hour every night to tame them, i would feed them on a primarily fruit/protein supplement diet with the addition of a few live crickets ( mine loved chasing crickets )

Ben


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

searchingforkink said:


> but not as big as a skunk because skunks do get consideraly large i was looking for something around the size of a cat


Jesus how big are your cats?! Skunks arent exactly huge in comparison to a cat!

TBH though.. if you're not even sure how big skunks are I wouldnt ever advise you to buy one.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

African Pygmy Hedgehog :2thumb:


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

*Thanks for all suggestions*

I would like to thank everyone for their postive and helpful suggestions i am going to start my research. I do know what size a skunk is but i suppose i was looking for something similar in size and weight to a kinkajou which is similar in size and weight to a cat. In the beginning no one knows much about a pet they are going to purchase and that is why research is required before actually purchasing an animal. Rory mentioned a skunk or armadillo to me so i am to do alot more research into both these species in the next few months and see how things go i will keep you updated thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

have to say the 'dillo we have available at the moment is a diamond.. if it was not for the fact i have 7 skunks as house pets, and am skint this close to xmas.. he would not be on the books for very long at all!!!

mel - did rory send you any pics of him? he has SUCH a cute face.. !

N


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Pics? Pics? Where's the pics hehehe

Go on N - whack em up for me to coo over


----------

